# Got a card today.....



## billj (Aug 28, 2004)

Hey all,
Just received a card today and I have one question concerning it. On the HRD website the certification list has me last, with people I scored better than on the actual eligible list above me. Just curious if this is random or the order of interviews or what. Any suggestions? Thanks in advance.


----------



## trdtopdog (Jan 2, 2005)

hey congrads ... what town ?


----------



## Mitpo62 (Jan 13, 2004)

not sure exactly, but when my town's list came out I too was in a similar situation. fact is, the folks ahead of me were all vets. I scored 100%. the list should state they're vets too.


----------



## Guest (Mar 4, 2005)

Did you get a card for Boston PD? If so, are you bilingual?

Thanks.


----------



## Irishpride (May 5, 2002)

Don't worry about the web page list (like 99% of what Civil Service does its usually wrong). When you sign the actual list whatever # you are on that list is your official ranking. Good luck.


----------



## billj (Aug 28, 2004)

Irishpride";p="58275 said:


> Don't worry about the web page list (like 99% of what Civil Service does its usually wrong). When you sign the actual list whatever # you are on that list is your official ranking. Good luck.


Thanks, irish. This card is for Boston FD.


----------

